# Any BIGGER TURBO then k04?



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

i have a 01 audi tt quatro 225, its got the k04 turbo on it now im looking to replace it, (bolt snaped off in turbo) , what are my options for bolting on to my stock manifold? or am i stuck with the ko4? and any one got a good k04 laying around they may wana sell?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

shock720 said:


> i have a 01 audi tt quatro 225, its got the k04 turbo on it now im looking to replace it, (bolt snaped off in turbo) , what are my options for bolting on to my stock manifold? or am i stuck with the ko4? and any one got a good k04 laying around they may wana sell?


 
you can go with an eliminator turbo by atp. you can ebay it to get a better idea. 

but you need injectors + tune, at the very least.


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

i tryed to ebay it is it of the 2.7 L? and im leaning toward stock ko4 any one got any tips to get the bolts out of the manifold to the turbo? one bolts stuckk


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

shock720 said:


> i tryed to ebay it is it of the 2.7 L? and im leaning toward stock ko4 any one got any tips to get the bolts out of the manifold to the turbo? one bolts stuckk


here is the link just go through the atp catalogue for different options. 


if you want to tkae the stud out, i recommend taking it to an exhaust shop or a mechanic, they should be able to do it pretty easy.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lots of Questions about this...*

That's the price for just the turbo, right?
Does bolt right up to the stock exhaust manifold?
Does the TIP fit, or does that have to be made or bought also?
A custom down pipe would of course be necessary, right?
TIA


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

It includes the oil lines (and coolant lines?, don't remember) with fittings. It bolts right into the stock location and has the standard TIP fitting and location. (Mine came with a optional 3" TIP flange also.) No custom downpipe required, but a 3" standard downpipe is highly recommended. I would also consider a FMIC. 

It's really a small, big turbo and to extract the maximum efficiency from these turbos, all of the supporting equipment is needed. However, it will give you a boost in power with just dropping it in and adding the right tune. It may take some fiddling to get it into place and clocked properly. One thing I found was the adjustment on the actuator arm needed additional threading to seat the wastegate properly. A ten minute job before you put the turbo on.

Absoute minimum is software, new DV and bigger injectors. I use REVO software with 550cc injectors. Give me a week or two and I'll be posting some results of my REVO/Eliminator upgrade.

If your not willing to go the extra expense of the supporting software and injectors, then just replace your K04 turbo.

BTW, I do have my old K04 sitting around. PM me if you want it.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*This sounds too good to be true...*

So what you are saying is that for around $3600 (not including install) I could be rocking 350hp?

1900 - turbo
600 - software
700 - down pipe
400 - injectors

I already have a Forge 007 and TIP.

What about the motor mounts, especially the dogbone, should they be changed also?

Also, what about rods, shouldn't they be changed any time you go over 300hp?


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

ATP numbers are for a very aggresive tune and are BHP numbers, but yes it can be done. 

Add in a FMIC @ $900 and to be safe, a Bosch 044 fuel pump. You will need a better clutch also.

If you use a 3" downpipe, then you will need to change out the dogbone mount to keep the pipe from "clunking". Engine mounts can be done later.

Rods on the 225 engines are a little bit stronger than on the other 1.8's, but not a lot. You are more likely to need rods with any turbo that ramps up the torque quickly (torque spiking). So it depends on how you do your setup. A moderate tune, keeping with the N75 valve, will be fine without rods. But if you bang on it a lot and the tune is just slightly off, you'll need rods to handle the stress.

I strongly recommend a professional tuner to dial everything in if you stay with stock rods. Actually, I recommend a professional tuner anyway. 

The eliminators have a bad rap due to some people thinking they are just "bolt ons" and do just that without considering the suport equipment and tuning work needed. 

My local tuner has been working on an upgrade package for the REVO/Eliminator setup and has been using my TT as the test bed. The TT goes on the dyno in a few hours to do the final tweeking and gather the baseline data runs. Preliminary results are looking very good indeed! Stay tuned!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

So now i am looking at...

$800 for rods, or $1700 for a stroker kit

$900 for a FMIC, plus a couple hundred for piping.

A couple hundred at least for custom tuning.

A couple hundred for motor mounts eventually.

And the bargain for $3500 turns into $6000 to do it right. And that is for basic parts alone, not including install and little things you find along the way.

Reliable power ain't cheap. 

5.0 Mustangs are about $30k, with 412hp and 390lb ft, hmmm


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

You are correct sir. 

The motivation to build up these cars isn't based on cost factors alone. I'm doing it because it's a great learning project and I'll wind up with a unique TT that will look OEM, have dependable drivability, tons 'o power and still have all smog equipment in place and operational. 

The new mustangs are a great car. But it will be the look on the mustang driver's face when this silver haired older man in a "girlie car" hits boost that will be worth it. The shock factor alone will buy me a second or two hesitation from the other driver


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, i can definitely see the fun and value in the learning experience of the process. With these cars going for $6,ooo now, a built TT with a reliable 400hp for just under $20,000 is pretty awesome.

If I keep a TT long enough, I will still consider this, especially if I have a daily driver so that I can take the TT off the road for a while and do the work myself. I would not go this route if I could not do the work myself and learn from it.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.blouchturbo.com/turbos/K04_18T_1/


anyone use that? They say they can rebuild & upgrade an existing K04 to have more power


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That turbos for a longitudinal engine (passat/a4), however, there is a company that makes a hybrid K04. There's a post on it in the 1.8T technical section I think it's called Frankenturbo?

With these cars expect to spend 8-12k on any big turbo project. You can go in with a budget but you will walk out spending serious cash. I'm STILL in the process now and here's my breakdown.

Turbo kit $4k
software 1100
injectors/fuel pump/other BS 1k
FMIC kit 1k
Clutch/flywheel setup 1k
motor build was over $3500 for a forged bottom end

that's not counting the coilovers, brakes, custom exhaust and loads of other crap I bought over the last few months. I've got a notepad file going on my computer of pictures and prices down to every nut and bolt I bought for this project. I'll be posting it up when I'm done. Lets just say all said and done I'll be very close to the 16k I spent on the car itself 5 years ago. Going BT on these cars is not a cheap project and I don't think it's a place to cut corners either.

For those that are curious I'm going with Force Fed Engineering's top mount vband setup with a PTE 5857 DBB.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the rebuilt/ upgraded turbo from them that you would need, but i don't see much point if it maxes out at 270hp, unless you need your turbo rebuilt anyway.

http://www.blouchturbo.com/turbos/K04_18T_3/


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

I do believe the Frankenturbo hybrid is a K04-1x, not a 2x like ours. I think you have to go across the pond to someone like JBS or CR turbos to find a K04-2x hybird.

Good luck with your build Doug. Looks first class all the way.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

mbaron said:


> This is the rebuilt/ upgraded turbo from them that you would need, but i don't see much point if it maxes out at 270hp, unless you need your turbo rebuilt anyway.
> 
> http://www.blouchturbo.com/turbos/K04_18T_3/



yeah thats what i was thinkin, if you needed to rebuild yer turbo, could go that route & not have to upgrade much else aside from a tune


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

talk to Clay from CTS Turbo... is name on here is ctsturbo and he can get ya hooked up with everthing you need... I have one of his kits on my mk4 and done one on a tt both cars a blast to drive


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> talk to Clay from CTS Turbo... is name on here is ctsturbo and he can get ya hooked up with everthing you need... I have one of his kits on my mk4 and done one on a tt both cars a blast to drive


or Pagparts, which i would recommend over CTS-- but that's my preference.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

mbaron said:


> So what you are saying is that for around $3600 (not including install) I could be rocking 350hp?
> 
> 1900 - turbo
> 600 - software
> ...


if you want to blow a rod.... i wouldnt try anything over 300 on these motors with anything less than drop in rods.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

i would go with IE rods.. there awesome and inexpensive. just got done with yet ANOTHER 2.0l build and i used ie rods. using a precesion 50-31 and my tt has been woken up quite a bit !


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Atomic Ed said:


> ATP numbers are for a very aggresive tune and are BHP numbers, but yes it can be done.
> 
> Add in a FMIC @ $900 and to be safe, a Bosch 044 fuel pump. You will need a better clutch also.
> 
> ...


C'mon Ed, post that dyno. I've been waiting for 6 months, lol.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Man, but your going to have to wait another week I'm off to Mexico for vacation as I type. 

But as a teaser, 328 FWHP, 308 Tq, at 22psi, 5800 rpm, on 91 oct gas! Just got a usable dyno run yesterday.

It's been a long 5 months of development with one issue after another with nothing to do with the REVO/Eliminator setup, including blowing up a dyno with the TT on it! But we'll get a post up when I get back. Some new ways of thinking by Chad.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Atomic Ed said:


> Sorry Man, but your going to have to wait another week I'm off to Mexico for vacation as I type.
> 
> But as a teaser, 328 FWHP, 308 Tq, at 22psi, 5800 rpm, on 91 oct gas! Just got a usable dyno run yesterday.
> 
> It's been a long 5 months of development with one issue after another with nothing to do with the REVO/Eliminator setup, including blowing up a dyno with the TT on it! But we'll get a post up when I get back. Some new ways of thinking by Chad.


Cool. Have a great trip!


----------

